# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  هاهو رمضان قد عاد واقترب من الذهاب...فلعلك إليه لاتعود!!

## راشد مرجي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 الحمد لله و الصلاه و السلام على رسول الله و بعد : 

ها هو رمضان قد عاد...واقترب من الذهاب
شهر خير ورشد..ربي وربك الله...
اللهم أهله علينا.. بالأمن والايمان.. والسلامة والاسلام..

*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*ها أنت عدت يا رمضان فبماذا عدت لنا..؟؟

هاهو رمضان قد عاد...
بعد عام كامل ليذكرك نعمة الله عليك.. إذ بلغك هذا الشهر الكريم وقطع الأجل والمرض عنه أناس كثير.. هم تحت أطباق الثرى أو على الأسرة البيضاء...فاغتنم بلوغك إياه... فلعله إليك لايعود!!

*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*هاهو رمضان قد عاد...
بعد عام كامل ليخبرك أنه نقص من عمرك عام كامل.. وأنك قد اقتربت من الآخرة عاما.. وعما قليل ستلاقي ماقدمت من عمل..فماذا أودعت من العمل في عام مضى...؟؟ فاغتنم أيامه ولياليه... فلعله إليك لايعود...!!

*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*هاهو رمضان قد عاد...
لتفتّح فيه أبواب الجنان.. وتغلّق فيه أبواب النار.. وتصفد الشياطين.. ويناد مناد ياباغي الخير أقبل وياباغي الشر أقصر.. ولله عتقاء من النار وذلك في كل ليلة..فهلاّ اغتنمت هذه الليالي.. فلعلك إليها لاتعود !!

*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*هاهو رمضان قد عاد...
ليذكرك نعمة الله عليك بالأمن والأمان.. ورغد العيش والمعافاة.. وإخوان لك هنا وهناك فقدوا الأمن والأمان.. فهم يصبحون على ازيز الطائرات.. ويمسون على دوي المدافع والقاذفات...يتسحرون على أنين الجرحى.. ويفطرون على أشلاء القتلى...
فهل شكرت هذه النعمة..؟؟ فلعلها إليك لاتعود..!! أو لعلك إليها لاتعود..!!

*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*هاهو رمضان قد عاد...
لتفتح أبواب السماء للدعاء.. في قنوت وسجود وعند إفطار وسحر.. فهل تأملت آيات الصيام ؟؟ ألم تلمح من بينها نداء الرحمن (وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان) فماذا سألت الكريم؟؟ وهو منك قريب.. وقد وعدك أن يجيب دعوتك..؟؟ فهذا هو شهر الدعاء فلعلك إليه لاتعود..!!

*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*هاهو رمضان قد عاد...
ليستعطف قلبك ويذكرك بالاكباد الجائعة.. والوجوه الملفوحة بهجير الصيف.. ومس الجوع والعطش..تستطعمك تمرة.. وتستسقيك شربة ماء أو مذقة لبن... لتفوز بأجرك وأجرها في تفطير الصائمين...فماذا أطعمتهم ؟؟ فلعلك إليهم لاتعود..!!

*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*هاهو رمضان قد عاد...
شهر القرآن والصيام والقيام.. لتخشع بين يدي ربك تتدبر الآيات.. وتحرك بها القلب وتتعرض لنفحات الرب.. لعله يكتب لك قيام ليلة.. وتفوز بفضل ربك بالعتق من النار..
فأنصت يارعاك الله لما يتلى في المحراب... فلعلك إليه لاتعود..!!

*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*هاهو رمضان قد عاد...
وفي لياليه ليلة هي خير من ألف شهر.. من حرم خيرها فقد حرم... ومن وفق لها فقد فاز وغنم ...فما هي إلا ايام معدودات.. وترحل عنك كما رحل غيرها من الأيام..
فتقول ياليتني قدمت لحياتي...فقدم لحياتك اليوم... فلعلك إليها لاتعود..!!
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*أسأل الكريم أن يمن علينا وعليكم بالقبول والرضوان

وأن يكتب لنا ولكم ولوالدينا وأحبابنا العتق من النار



 و صلى الله على نبينا محمد و الحمد لله رب العالمين 
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*اللهم اجعلنا من عتقا الشهر الكريم
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

اللهم اجعلنا من عتقا الشهر الكريم




اللهم امين
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## acba77

*جعلها في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					






تسلم ياحبيب
ولك كما قلت
وتشكر علي المرور
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

جعلها في ميزان حسناتك




بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------

